# I forgot to feed my tortoise!



## byviolet (Aug 17, 2014)

I travelled to another city today but I somehow forgot to feed my 4 month old redfoot before I left. I will be back at dawn tomorrow, but if he is not okay without being fed for a day I can rush back as my house is 4 hours away. Is he okay to go a day without feeding for a day or should I drive back now?


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 17, 2014)

He should be fine . But don't let it happen again or you're going to bed with no food . Kidding but he should be fine .


----------



## wellington (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes, he will be fine. Maybe a little mad at you, but fine and he'll get over it as soon as you feed him tomorrow.


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2014)

He could go weeks with no food and be fine. Don't worry about it.

(Don't skip feeding him for weeks either...)


----------



## ellen (Aug 18, 2014)

No way! The same thing happened to me today! I got so caught up trying to identify a new potential food that I forgot to give them food. Lol! I quickly fixed the situation since it had only been a couple hours, but they weren't too impressed.

I never did find out what kind of plant it was either... I have three that are like that right now...

EDIT: No way. I found it!  Only two left to identify now.


----------



## naturalman91 (Aug 18, 2014)

it's fine sometimes i'll take off for the weekend 2-3 days i just make sure there is fresh water and i feed a larger amount then normal when i get back he's always waiting for me right in the feeding area


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 18, 2014)

I sometimes forget to feed my russian, and feel really horrible afterward when I realize, but doesn't hold grudges and is immediately forgives me when I give an extra large portion in the morning


----------

